# My portable drive-in theater



## Oggie (Dec 17, 2009)

I was looking through threads and saw dr. bob's thread and figured I'd do a write up on what I'm doing.. 

I miss the feeling of watching a movie outside in the open air. I've been reading up on those projectors that blast like a million lumens (the home theater versions) but I didn't really need that much power (considering I just want it big enough for me to view). I ended up purchasing the aaxa p2 handheld projector because it offered more lumens (33 lumens on this one compared to 10 lumens on most) than all of the other handheld projectors. Its no bluray/hd/ridiculous but there is just something so charming about sitting outside and watching movies. 

I almost opted for a home theater projector but I really like the mobility this gives me...parking structures, my garage, etc. 

I took a couple of photos for my set up ideas... 

















What i like about it:
Its small and super portable. I put it on the roof of my car and let it go. It has a speakers output on the unit itself so I connect either battery operated speakers or my FM transmitter to the device. The resolution is 800x600 and is higher than the other handhelds that I've seen. Its also LED powered and doesn't burn out bulbs like a home theater projector. Here is my size reference.

I'm also looking to find a head unit that gives me direct audio so that I can run directly in to my speakers. I'm getting a lot of sound quality loss through the fm transmitter. 










What bugs me about it:
If its not on top of my car and i'm using the built in speaker on the handheld projector, the fan is pretty loud. Not insanely loud, but very loud for such a small device.



I got mine here:
aaxa p2 handheld projector

Any feedback or ideas to make it better would be awesome . I'm thinking about getting a sheet to cover the front of my garage door to make it completely flat. 

I'll post more after I put a sheet over the garage door.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Oggie said:


> I was looking through threads and saw dr. bob's thread and figured I'd do a write up on what I'm doing..
> 
> I miss the feeling of watching a movie outside in the open air. I've been reading up on those projectors that blast like a million lumens (the home theater versions) but I didn't really need that much power (considering I just want it big enough for me to view). I ended up purchasing the aaxa p2 handheld projector because it offered more lumens (33 lumens on this one compared to 10 lumens on most) than all of the other handheld projectors. Its no bluray/hd/ridiculous but there is just something so charming about sitting outside and watching movies.
> 
> ...


You should check out the video on the SixthSense technology some guy at MIT just invented. It uses one of those portable projectors.


----------



## Oggie (Dec 17, 2009)

tyhis one?


----------



## Oggie (Dec 17, 2009)

oh, and that's incredible. I like where its heading!! 

the phone on your hand is insane. haha.


----------

